# Installing apps via update.zip



## Xrazy (Sep 17, 2011)

Recently I've been flashing lots of ROMs and using Titanium Backup to restore the apps I had in the previous build. After seeing that TB can pack itself into a flashable zip, I got the idea to just add more to it so I opened up the zip to take a look.

Adding apps as user apps seems simple, but I would really like to add my most frequently used apps as system apps. There are other kinds of files that I can't open with a text editor that are needed, so my question is, how do I go about adding apps in this way? What steps should I take if this can be done? Thanks in advance!


----------

